
I’m sick of Facebook. Let’s steal their users - ben85ts
https://userheist.com
======
onreact
Good idea. It actually has been implemented already. You are also not very
specific IMHO.

How do I know that after a million users you won't turn into another Mark
Zuckerberg like czar?

I'd rather stick with the other attempts: Mastodon, Ello, Diaspora. They all
offer good levels of privacy.

~~~
ben85ts
Haha I hope I don’t turn into one! It’s hard to get it all on a page and still
be a little concise. Would love to answer any questions. There certainly are
many options, for the ones you mentioned federated or decentralized I feel
like the concept while really cool isn’t as accessible as just a website.
Other options are also too niche. I think Facebook did a couple things well
one of which was have a diverse user base.

------
Nextgrid
I'm concerned that donations would not be enough to pay for moderation of the
site when it becomes mainstream and you'd get all kinds of abuse,
inappropriate/illegal content, etc.

~~~
ben85ts
Abuse and illegal content is a huge worry of mine. Maintaining a moderation
working group is a concern at scale for sure. My aim is to adopt a volunteer
moderation program similar to reddit.

